# co-sleeping with soft mattress



## abber (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a 10 week old boy, who is the greatest person I've ever known. I sometimes change my mind about that at night though, haha. The first couple weeks he would only sleep on my chest while I reclined, then he could only fall asleep on my lap, nursing. I can count on one hand the times he has slept in the cosleeper or slept for longer than 3 hours!

My question is this: a few nights ago we fell asleep on the bed together. It was the BEST NIGHT EVER! He didn't fuss at all during the night, I finally learned that I don't HAVE to change his diaper every two hours and we slept for 6 hours straight!

I had been terrified of having him sleep on the bed with me before because we have a very soft, cushy mattress and everything I've read about co-sleeping says to do it on a firm mattress so they don't suffocate. What can I do to make co-sleeping safer for us? I've been good about keeping the blankets and pillows away from him but is there anything else I can do?


----------



## lovingmybaby (Aug 24, 2008)

You really can NOT put your newborn on a soft mattress.

If you turned your mattress over, would the other side possibly be firm?

Or there is the option of buying a new (or used) firm mattress...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a soft futon and have had both babies in it from day one. Don't even have a crib or bassinet in the house.

Now "soft" varies of course. But I've been comfortable with ours.

I do have them on a small waterproof pad (bassinet size) at first to contain any messes. That does help firm-up their area. Perhaps that would help?

-Angela


----------



## fadedgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you considered one of these sleepers?

http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Cl...1576682&sr=8-2

If your son is too big for those, you may consider making your own (or having it made) out of wood, and then lining it and perhaps using one of those very flat, silk pillows as a cushion. I had a friend whose husband built a gorgeous one, but afterward joked that he should have just gone to Petco and purchased one of those large doggie litter boxes instead.







:


----------



## fadedgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

You might also check this out:

http://www.amazon.com/Hisense-CoZee-...1577468&sr=8-3

I actually like this better than the previous link I posted. I had a Snuggle Nest and could not stand the fact that DD would wiggle out of the bottom of it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

IMO- that sort of thing is a total PITA b/c you can't nurse with them in it.

-Angela


----------

